# It makes me feel so less weird



## Newtothiss (Oct 11, 2022)

Just knowing that so many of y'all (too many maybe?) are combing creek beds, looking in ditches, digging in hillsides, etc. makes me feel a bit better about what so many see as a beyond strange hobby/passion..

I've broke it off with two ladies since I started this lol.
Glad I'm not alone in on this!
Some of (most) my friends just don't understand....

I can admit that is a strange thing, but it is fun and exciting (sometimes).


----------



## willong (Oct 11, 2022)

Newtothiss said:


> Just knowing that so many of y'all (too many maybe?) are combing creek beds, looking in ditches, digging in hillsides, etc. makes me feel a bit better about what so many see as a beyond strange hobby/passion..
> 
> I've broke it off with two ladies since I started this lol.
> Glad I'm not alone in on this!
> ...


Beyond another excuse to roam forest and hills, I used to explain my interest in bottle digging as it being a low-grade treasure hunt, or a high-grade scavenger hunt.

Additionally, the hobby definitely ratcheted up my interest in history, taught me more about manufacturing methods and improved my research methods and land navigation skills.


----------



## Digger 57 (Oct 11, 2022)

Newtothiss said:


> Just knowing that so many of y'all (too many maybe?) are combing creek beds, looking in ditches, digging in hillsides, etc. makes me feel a bit better about what so many see as a beyond strange hobby/passion..
> 
> I've broke it off with two ladies since I started this lol.
> Glad I'm not alone in on this!
> ...


We are history hunters . My wife says me and my son are nuts .she says we wonder around in the woods looking for glass like squirrels looking for nuts.keep hunting and good luck


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Oct 11, 2022)

Newtothiss said:


> Just knowing that so many of y'all (too many maybe?) are combing creek beds, looking in ditches, digging in hillsides, etc. makes me feel a bit better about what so many see as a beyond strange hobby/passion..
> 
> I've broke it off with two ladies since I started this lol.
> Glad I'm not alone in on this!
> ...


I'm fortunate in that I can combine my life's passion ( acting like a fish ) with my love of history, the appreciation of the beauty of old glass, and the consummate THRILL of a great find. In fact, I'm more concerned about the addictive aspects of The Hunt much more than people's opinions of my search efforts. Great finds are the Hunters 'crack' and I find myself needing a 'fix' ever more often.

I think I need help...!


----------



## HunterTheFox59 (Oct 11, 2022)

Newtothiss said:


> Just knowing that so many of y'all (too many maybe?) are combing creek beds, looking in ditches, digging in hillsides, etc. makes me feel a bit better about what so many see as a beyond strange hobby/passion..
> 
> I've broke it off with two ladies since I started this lol.
> Glad I'm not alone in on this!
> ...


Always, Everywhere I go I have bottles on my mind lol.


----------



## Newtothiss (Oct 11, 2022)

HunterTheFox59 said:


> Always, Everywhere I go I have bottles on my mind lol.


I know the feeling...


----------



## UnderMiner (Oct 11, 2022)

Agreed. I have found near-mystical places in the pursuit of glass and stoneware relics. It's gotten to the point where finding something is merely a bonus to the adventure of simple exploration. I have seen such beautiful things in nature and found such tranquility in places most don't even know exist.


----------



## Newtothiss (Oct 11, 2022)

UnderMiner said:


> Agreed. I have found near-mystical places in the pursuit of glass and stoneware relics. It's gotten to the point where finding something is merely a bonus to the adventure of simple exploration. I have seen such beautiful things in nature and found such tranquility in places most don't even know exist.


YES!!!


Not quite mystical, but GORGEOUS!


----------



## Newtothiss (Oct 11, 2022)

Newtothiss said:


> YES!!!
> 
> 
> Not quite mystical, but GORGEOUS!
> View attachment 240586


If it wasn't for the crazy amount of bears out here (((cougars too)though I've only seen cougar scat)THANK GOD!), I would enjoy camping out here for a few days.

But I've seen 2 bears in less than 3 weeks (one where/near that photo was taken).
I don't want any interaction...


----------



## FreeBirdTim (Oct 12, 2022)

The appeal of bottle digging is the same as metal detecting. You never know what you're going to dig up. Trash or treasure? Pull tab or gold ring? Clad quarter or large cent? No deposit Tab bottle or straight side Coke bottle? You'll never know until you pull it out of the ground.

Plus, there's nothing more exciting than dicovering an early 1900's dump site or coming upon a 1700's virgin cellar hole deep in the woods. It's those discoveries that keep us going, even when we're ready to call it quits.


----------



## Len (Oct 12, 2022)

My response to the last half dozen or so contributors--Yes, All That And A Bag Of Chips!  --CT Len


----------



## bottle-o-pop (Oct 16, 2022)

It's all under the category of pleasure that I call the pleasure of FINDING. It doesn't really matter what the dollar value of the find is, even if it's 0$. The value to you is that you found it.

The pleasure of finding also extends to your opportunity to buy, as in online buying, or antique shop buying, or yard sale buying, etc. If the item fits in a collection category of yours, then it's a find!

Most people don't experience the pleasure of finding, but those of us here certainly do!


----------



## Newtothiss (Oct 16, 2022)

bottle-o-pop said:


> It's all under the category of pleasure that I call the pleasure of FINDING. It doesn't really matter what the dollar value of the find is, even if it's 0$. The value to you is that you found it.
> 
> The pleasure of finding also extends to your opportunity to buy, as in online buying, or antique shop buying, or yard sale buying, etc. If the item fits in a collection category of yours, then it's a find!
> 
> Most people don't experience the pleasure of finding, but those of us here certainly do!


I draw the line at buying. 
Honestly, the hike, work and discovery are why I'm in the game!


----------



## Digger 57 (Oct 16, 2022)

bottle-o-pop said:


> It's all under the category of pleasure that I call the pleasure of FINDING. It doesn't really matter what the dollar value of the find is, even if it's 0$. The value to you is that you found it.
> 
> The pleasure of finding also extends to your opportunity to buy, as in online buying, or antique shop buying, or yard sale buying, etc. If the item fits in a collection category of yours, then it's a find!
> 
> Most people don't experience the pleasure of finding, but those of us here certainly do!


Well said


----------



## Rbeukema (Oct 20, 2022)

I'm a garage sale antique store hunter/buyer kinda girl. How do y'all know where to "hunt, dig and find?" Sounds like fun!


----------



## Newtothiss (Oct 20, 2022)

Rbeukema said:


> I'm a garage sale antique store hunter/buyer kinda girl. How do y'all know where to "hunt, dig and find?" Sounds like fun!


Lots of research, hiking and digging.
There's more to it, but that's the gist of it.


----------



## UnderMiner (Oct 20, 2022)

Rbeukema said:


> I'm a garage sale antique store hunter/buyer kinda girl. How do y'all know where to "hunt, dig and find?" Sounds like fun!


Personally I like to look at old maps.





Newtothiss said:


> Lots of research, hiking and digging.
> There's more to it, but that's the gist of it.


Agreed. Pretty much all my hunts follow that order. First look at Google maps, then look at archival maps of the same area and juxtapose the two. Drive to the selected location. Make sure to be wearing the proper clothes and boots and carry proper equipment for the type of dig. Bring food and as much water as you can carry (especially in summer). 

If you find a big score, you will likely want to take it but may be miles from your car/civilization so be prepared for this. Sometimes it takes multiple visits to clear items you dug previously. 

Glass and stoneware is heavy and fragile. You need to carry it properly or risk breaking it. Wrap the artifacts individually. I use plastic bags and other trash I find along the way to wrap them in, but have also used grass and native foliage, anything that puts a barrier between the finds from rubbing or hitting eachother while in your bag.


----------



## Newtothiss (Oct 20, 2022)

One other thing I've learned as far as finding bottles/jars...
Whether it's behind old homesites, or just a historically trafficked area, hillsides with creeks at the bottom! 

Just look for old trash and glass.


----------



## HunterTheFox59 (Oct 20, 2022)

I use a combination of modern satellite imagery, old aerials, and old maps. Recently I discovered liDAR maps which have proven to be extremely useful when it comes to locating stonewalls and cellar holes.


----------



## Len (Oct 20, 2022)

Since you're a "buyer", don't forget the flea markets. If you're not in a Southern state better get there before the outdoor ones start closing. Don't be afraid to bring your internet connected device to look them up before you buy. Have fun and good hunting!


----------



## Newtothiss (Oct 24, 2022)

UnderMiner said:


> Personally I like to look at old maps.
> Agreed. Pretty much all my hunts follow that order. First look at Google maps, then look at archival maps of the same area and juxtapose the two. Drive to the selected location. Make sure to be wearing the proper clothes and boots and carry proper equipment for the type of dig. Bring food and as much water as you can carry (especially in summer).
> 
> If you find a big score, you will likely want to take it but may be miles from your car/civilization so be prepared for this. Sometimes it takes multiple visits to clear items you dug previously.
> ...


So I think water is the most important thing!

These days, I will either pack a water filter or "life straw"', but CLEAN water is imperative (ESPECIALLY when warm/hot)!

When you are really getting into it, and digging like crazy (especially if it was a  hike to get where you're at), proper hydration is PARAMOUNT!!!


Fortunately some of the places I've dug have had natural springs pouring out the hillsides, but that is not the case for most of yall..

Stay safe! Be careful!


----------

